

Glnk.it - a location based URL shortener - robert-boehnke
http://glnk.it/

======
martian
This sounds awesome, but would be better with a demo so I don't have to login
with Facebook.

~~~
robert-boehnke
This will redirect you to the wikipedia article of your country
<http://glnk.it/1u>

(I only added a few and chose a fallback for the rest of the world)

